# ntpsec?

## jhardin

Is anybody working on an official ntpsec package?

https://www.ntpsec.org/

----------

## depontius

Interest seconded.  Of course the other answer might be that it's time to learn how to do my own ebuilds - beyond the minor patching and stuff that I've done already.

----------

## jamesb192

Not that I am aware of. I have a fan ebuild (9999) which I have been working on 

try 1

try 2

try 3

----------

## Hu

Some quick review comments about try #3:For ntpviz, are those dependencies needed at build time?  Currently, the ebuild insists on them at build time and at runtime, but the ebuild neither uses anything from those packages nor tells upstream's waf script whether to enable them.  Thus, they appear to me to be runtime-only.  If upstream uses them any time they are found (an automagic dependency, which is discouraged), then you should either patch upstream not to do that or depend on them unconditionally.What is the point of local group_127?You can use use_enable as a shorthand for your use ... && echo --enable-....  See man 5 ebuild for usage instructions.You specify a mandir, but then use a mv in src_install as if upstream ignored your specified mandir.  Is this a remnant from an earlier attempt or does upstream not fully respect the supplied mandir?

----------

## jamesb192

1. gnuplot and libration-ttf? are need at run time not compile time.

2. group_127 is a remnant from an  attempt to include each refclock seperately using a loop.

3. use_enable does not work because waf choked on the --without responses.

4. current waf does not support mandir correctly if I remember correctly.

weird thing also seem to happen if using python 3.{3,4}

----------

## Hu

If a package is only needed at runtime, it should be in RDEPEND and not in DEPEND.  Users could theoretically build ntpviz on a system that lacks those supporting packages, then install it on a system which has them.  This is particularly common among people who use a central build host that serves multiple machines.

As for 3 and 4: ah, the joys of a barely functional upstream build system.  :Smile: 

----------

## jamesb192

try four : add systemd service, sample configs, CDEPEND and ntpdate script

----------

## charles17

 *jamesb192 wrote:*   

> try four : add systemd service, sample configs, CDEPEND and ntpdate script

 

jamesb192, 

Could you provide it on GitHub? So people could cooperate online and when it's finished you could start the pull request.

----------

## jamesb192

github linkLast edited by jamesb192 on Thu Jan 11, 2018 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NTU

OpenNTPD is pretty secure too, just throwing that out there, it's from the OpenBSD guys, the pros  :Wink: 

----------

## jhardin

 *jamesb192 wrote:*   

> 1. gnuplot and libration-ttf? are need at run time not compile time.

 

...A system service daemon needs a graphing package and a font? I hope that can be disabled via USE options...

----------

## jamesb192

they are requirements of ntpviz a monitoring tool not part of the time daemon but included in the package.

----------

## jhardin

 *jamesb192 wrote:*   

> they are requirements of ntpviz a monitoring tool not part of the time daemon but included in the package.

 

...and looking at the ebuild I see the use flag for that. Great!

 *jamesb192 wrote:*   

> ... add systemd service, ...

 

May I respectfully request that you not assume the environment is systemd-based? There are sites using openrc who may want to install ntpsec.

Thanks!

----------

## jamesb192

openrc script included

----------

## charles17

metadata/layout.conf and profiles/repo_name would be nice, see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Repository_format.

That way, people could add it to their /etc/portage/repos.conf.

----------

## jamesb192

done. but I should probably consider rewriting both.

----------

## jonys

Thank you, jamesb192! It's nice to have this package.

----------

## charles17

Added it to the listing in https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_Time_Protocol.

----------

## jamesb192

Update the ebuild and moved the repository. If someone could shift the link at https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_Time_Protocol that would be great.

----------

